# 2013 Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Back again for the 2013 Offshore Tournament Season is the 2013 Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament. This tournament has been one of the favorites from the past years. Here are the details:

2013 Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament
July 12-13, 2013
Crab Trap Grill and Bar
Sargent,Texas

Entry fee-$150 if recieved before July 8th
Late Entry fee- $200 if recieved after July 8th


CALCUTTA: 100% payback- Pays 1st thru 3rd

1-Kingfish 1-Ling 1-Dolphin (Combined weight of all 3)

Calcutta Insurance- $150 per boat


Side Pots: 100% payback - 60%/40%- 1st and 2nd- $100 per boat

Kingfish
Wahoo
Dolphin- $1000 in added prize money
Ling-$1000 in added prize money
Grouper-$1000 in added prize money
Barracuda-$1000 in added prize money
Lady Angler (Per Lady)-$1000 in added prize money
Junior Angler (NO FEE) - Pays 1st thru 3rd - 1st $500, 2nd $300, 3rd $200

BIG THANKS to the following side pot sponsors:

Gary Belvin Family- $1000
Planet Ford- $500
David Dunford-$1000
Mike Rizzuto-$500
Coastal Machine and Mechanical LLC- $1000
Busha Boat Works-$500
C & D Enterprises-$500
RIP CHARTS.COM-$500
Chris Jacobs-$500

Big Thanks to the following sponsors/donors:

Wet Sounds Marine Audio
Rigid Industries LED Lighting
American Rodsmiths
Brute Outdoors
Tuf-Line Braided Line
Trophy Cooler
JB Offshore Tackle
Ocean-Tamer Marine Grade Bean Bags
Pelagic Gear
Savage High Perfromance Custom Rods and Reels
Star Brite Marine Care Products

If you have recieved tournament brochures before, we still have your name and address and will be sending them out soon. If you are not sure, please send me a pm with your mailing address and I will send you one.

Looking forward to a great tournament season!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Ports*

Boats may leave out of the following ports:

Matagorda
Port O Connor
Sargent
Freeport
Galveston


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Boat Show*

We will have tournament brochures at the Houston Boat Show at the following booths:

Millennium Marine Custom Aluminum Products
Charter Lakes Marine Insurance
Russelure
Texas Sportfishing and Yacht Sales

See y'all there tomorrow


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

For those who view 2cool but are not a member here, you can request tournament brochures through our charter website under contact us at www.matagordasportfishing.com. Please include which tournament and your mailing address.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Had alot of non 2cool members who view this site message me through our website. Please remember to include your mailing address when you send me a message, some have not. www.matagordasportfishing.com

Also, remember we have tournament brochures at the Houston Boat Show also.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Might be hard to find that dolphin...


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*2012 Winners*

Here are the 2012 Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament Winners:

1st Calcutta- Team Bustin Loose- 90.8 lbs
2nd Calcutta- Team We cant fish- 90.8 lbs
3rd Calcutta- Team Reel Therapy- 90.2 lbs

1st Kingfish- Team Reel Therapy- 41.2 lbs
2nd Kingfish- Team Johnny B- 37.2 lbs

1st Ling- Team Reel Luck- 37.2 lbs
2nd Ling- Team Papotanic- 30.6 lbs

1st Red Snapper- Team We cant fish- 23.8 lbs
2nd Red Snapper- Team On the Take- 21.8 lbs

1st Dolphin- Team D.T.F- 27.6 lbs
2nd Dolphin-Team Bustin Loose- 22.8 lbs

1st Barracuda- Team Runnin Late- 33.8 lbs
2nd Barracuda- Team Boogeyman-26.6 lbs

1st Grouper-Team Cash Call- 55.4 lbs
2nd Grouper- Team We cant fish-44.8 lbs

1st Lady Angler- Team Reel Therapy-41.2 kingfish
2nd Lady Angler- Team Bustin Loose- 36.2 kingfish

Junior Angler- 1st-Team on the Take- 30.8 lb Kingfish
2nd-Team Reel Therapy- 28.4 kingfish
3rd- Team Joint Custody- 19.2 Red snapper


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

I would like to say thanks to the following sponsors who allowed us to place our tournament brochures at thier booths at the Houston Boat Show. The response was outstanding. From the response, we should have an excellent tournament season coming up.

MILLENNIUM MARINE CUSTOM ALUMINUM PRODUCTS
RUSSELURE
CHARTER LAKES MARINE INSURANCE
TEXAS SPORTFISHING AND YACHT SALES
LMC MARINE CENTERS


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Sponsorship*

Anyone wishing to become a sponsor/donor to this offshore tournament, please send me a PM here. We are printing our 2nd round of tournament brochures late next week to be mailed out to our list of past anglers.

You can donate products or you can be a side pot sponsor with a cash sponsorship. This cash is paid directly to the winner on the side pot you wish to sponsor.

PM me for more details on sponsorship options.

Thanks!


----------



## Tre Mccrummen (Mar 3, 2008)

Trouthappy said:


> Might be hard to find that dolphin...


that is the one fish I will find!


----------



## crh4926 (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm following you Tre so I can catch a dolphin lmao


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures being sent out*

Tournament brochures will be sent out at this weeks end. Make sure you contact us if you want a tournament brochure mailed to you. If you already have recieved a tournament brochure in the past years, we already have your address. If you are not sure, send me a pm with your mailing address and I will make sure you get one.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We will be out in Sargent this weekend to distribute tournament brochures to businesses there. If you around Sargent, stop by the Crab Trap Grill and Bar or any of the businesses down there and pick up one of the brochures.

Mail outs will be going out also...


----------



## dragonbait (Mar 15, 2007)

Isn't the Mermaid Tournament in Matagorda this same weekend?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Yep. Back in November I spoke to the director of that tournament to see what the date was for their tournament to make sure they didn't clash. She told me July 4-6, so I scheduled this tournament on our date which we have always had it. Well they must have forgot about it because they scheduled it on the same date. Our brochures are already printed and we can't change our date .


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Last years pics*

Here are some pics of the 2012 Crab Trap Offshore. This tournament is a great time!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Some more


----------



## dragonbait (Mar 15, 2007)

The Mermaid Tournament is in it's 27th year, and has always been fished on the 2nd full weekend in July! Not sure what director you talked to but apparently you were miss guided.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

I spoke with Rachel, tournament director. I wouldnt print and send out over 200 tournament invitations and take 300 of them to the Houston Boat Show if I knew these tournaments would clash. We have had this tournament on the same weekend every year also, and fished the mermaid the weekend before.

Doesnt matter now. Good luck to yall on that weekend!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Gary Belvin and Family*

We would like to say a big THANK YOU to Gary Belvin and Family for the $1000 sponsorship for the Junior Angler Category.

This is a NO FEE category that pays our junior anglers the following:

1st place- $500
2nd place-$300
3rd place-$200

Thank you Gary and Family for the continued support of our junior anglers. Gary is also a 2cool family member and goes by oilfield here on 2cool.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Facebook*

Follow us on facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Matag...-Tournament-Series/119878588056723?ref=stream


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Wet Sounds Marine Audio*

Back again for 2013 is Wet Sounds Marine Audio. For the absolute best in marine qaulity speakers and amps, check out Wet Sounds. On our boat is all wet sounds speakers and amps.

www.wetsounds.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Savage High Performance Rods and Reels*

Welcome back my friend Don Savage, owner of Savage High Perfromance Rods and Reels. Don is a fellow 2cooler who has been a sponsor since we started tournaments 7 years ago. Don is one of the first sponsors we have had the honor of having on our team. Don is a strong supporter of us offshore fisherman and had some custom rods that are out of this world.

www.high-performance-rods.com

Thank you Don!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Busha Boat Works*

BUSHA BOAT WORKS have been a longtime sponsor of offshore tournaments. Don Busha and new owner Tim Munos are again a $500 sponsor.

Need to purchase or need service on your Suzuki, Yamaha or Evinrude outboard, Busha will take care of you.

www.bushaboatworks.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Several folks have inquired when they will recieve tournament brochures who requested them via mail/email. I dont want to leave last minute sponsors name off the tournament brochures. We have recieved some more sponsors this week and their names are being printed on the brochures tomorrow.

My plans are to have the brochures mailed out within a week.

If you would like a brochure mailed to you or emailed to you, please P.M me your mailing address. If your not a member of 2cool and want a brochure, send me a email through our offshore charter contact us page @ www.matagordasportfishing.com 
__________________


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New sponsor, Trophy cooler*

Big thanks to TROPHY COOLER for sponsoring the 2013 Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament. If you are a deer hunter, you have to have one of these to protect your deer head for mounting purposes.

Go to www.timeoffproducts.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

First round of tournament brochures will be sent out on Monday.2nd round will be sent by the end of next week.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

We will have tournament brochures for each tournament at the following vendors booths at the Houston Fishing Show:

CHARTER LAKES MARINE INSURANCE

MILLENNIUM MARINE CUSTOM ALUMINUM PRODUCTS

RUSSELURE

SNAPPER SLAPPER/HOOKS PLUS

SAVAGE CUSTOM RODS AND REELS

Thanks to them for allowing us to place them there


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Rip Charts*

Thanks to Philip from RIP CHARTS.COM for a $500 sponsorship for the Crab Trap Offshore Tournament. This money is added directly to a selected side pot to be paid to the winners.

www.ripcharts.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

Another pile of tournament brochures going out today!

I can also email you a brochure if you like.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

Everyone who requested a tournament brochure and those who have fished this tournament before should have recieved a tournament brochure by now in the mail.

Anyone else who needs a brochure sent to them who hasnt got thiers yet please PM me your mailing or email address and I will get one to you.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Northstar Industries*

_*Thank you NORTHSTAR INDUSTRIES/Team One Hung Low for being a sponsor of the 2013 Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament.*_


*They are adding an additional $1000 to a side pot*



*Thanks David Dunford/Northstar Industries/Team One Hung Low!*

_*NORTHSTAR INDUSTRIES*_
_Rotating Equipment service Center_ ​


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brute Outdoors*

Back again is Brute Outdoors as a sponsor of the 2013 Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament.

Jeremy is a supporter of Texas Offshore Tournaments and we appreciate Brute Outdoors for again being a sponsor.

Visit www.bruteoutdoors.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

You can pay now with a credit card. From early entry fees, Calcutta payments, raffle tickets, t- shirts, side pots, etc we offer teams the convenience of paying with a credit card.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Rigid industries*

Light up the night with RIGID INDUSTRIES MARINE LED lighting. Rigid is a sponsor of the Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament.

www.rigidindustries.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Next up*

Next up is the 2013 Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament. This has been a favorite tournament for a lot of teams in the past.

If you need a tournament brochure, send me a p.m with your email address and I will get one to you.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Those who requested a tournament brochure, I sent them all out this morning via email.

Thanks!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Icehole coolers*

Lets welcome ICEHOLE COOLERS as a sponsor of the 2013 Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament.

100% made in the USA Military Grade Coolers!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Ocean Tamer Bean Bag Chairs*

Back again is OCEAN TAMER MARINE GRADE BEAN BAG CHAIRS. OCEAN TAMER makes the best bean bag chairs on the market. I have had mine for 3 seasons so far and I have had a lot of ______ in mine. Still holding up very well with no tears.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Rentals in Sargent*

We waited a little longer to try and locate a place to stay for the tournament in Sargent this year. We called a few places and finally found one.

If you plan on spending the night in Sargent and do not have a place to rent, might want to start booking now.

There are some rentals here: www.sargenttexas.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Early entry*

July 8th is the last day for early entry and $50 off the entry fee.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Crab Trap Tournnament T-Shirts*

Here are our 2013 Crab Trap Offshore T-Shirts. Again, Jeromey Turner from COOLERGRAPHICS.COM has hit a homerun.

All sponsors will have their business name printed on the bottom on the back of the shirt!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Las Palmas Lodge in Matagorda rental*

Las Palmas Lodge in Matagorda has a special for the Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament.

For the teams that are leaving out of Matagorda looking for a very nice place to stay, give LAS PALMAS LODGE a call. Las Palmas is a VERY nice newly opened lodge.

Visit thier website at www.laspalmaslodge.com

THEY ARE OFFERING A RENT 2 NIGHTS AND GET THE 3RD NIGHT FREE for the teams whos are fishing the CRAB TRAP OFFSHORE !!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tamara osina dds*

Thank you *TAMARA OSINA DDS* from the Richmond/Rosenberg area for the *$1000 sponsorship* for the 2013 Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament.....

*$1000 IN ADDED CASH* TO A SELECTED SIDE POT


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*BYOB*

The new owners of the Crab Trap are in the process of getting thier license to sell alcohol. They will not get it in time for the tournament.

*SO IF YOU WANT TO CONSUME. BRING YOU AN ICE CHEST FULL OR YOUR OWN BOTTLE !!!*


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Looking good!!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Jb offshore tackle*

Back again as a sponsor is JB OFFSHORE TACKLE. For the finest in craftsmanship and toughness, get some JB OFFSHORE TACKLE.


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks Mark. If anyone is needing leaders for the tournament next weekend please let us know by tomorrow afternoon. I can bring them to the capt meeting on Friday or I can mail them to you. We have everything in stock plus more. Have new pictures of our leaders on our website. Orders over $150 will get a free T-shirt. Just call or email me to check for the size. 
[email protected]
Jboffshoretackle.com

Hope to see y'all next weekend for another fun weekend full of fishing and great people. Thanks Mark and Kelly again for doing these tournaments. 
Jeff
832-541-2919


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Credit Cards*

Had a couple of teams ask if they could pay with a credit card to get the early entry. Yes, for sure. Just call 979-637-0915 and ask for Kelly. She will take your cc info. If you want to add Calcutta insurance, side pots etc you can add that at the captains meeting Friday night. Tomorrow is the last day for early entry.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*$1000 in added prize money to the DOLPHIN SIDE POT*

*$1000 in added prize money to the LING SIDE POT*

*$1000 in added prize money to the GROUPER SIDE POT*

*$1000 in added prize money to the BARRACUDA SIDE POT*


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Early registration*

Today is the last day for early registration !!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Forecast still looking great. 38 teams last year, hoping to beat that this year !


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Looking good!*

This may be the best seas we have ever had for this tournament. Registration/captains meeting/calcutta is this Friday, July 12th at the Crab Trap Grill and Bar in Sargent,Texas.

Registration starts at 4pm til 7pm

Saturday 7/13
Morning _î€†_
Light and variable winds with smooth seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: WNW 5 to 7 knots
Seas: ESE 1 feet at 9 seconds

Afternoon _î€†_
Light and variable winds with smooth seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: NW 2 to 3 knots 
Seas: ESE 1 feet at 8 seconds


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*$1000 in added money to the LADY ANGLER CATEGORY.*

Bring out your lady angler and win some $$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Can not wait for this weekend. Going to be a lot of big fish caught with this nice weather.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Y'all should have great weather. I'm gonna be stuck at work and unable to fish this one. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Coastal Machine and Manufacturing LLC*

Thank you* TERRY EDWARDS* from *COASTAL MACHINE AND* *MANUFACTURING LLC* for the *$1000 sponsorship* of the 2013 Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament.

This tournament is looking great !


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Anyone wanting a T-shirt I can bring them to the Capt meeting Friday night at the crab trap. $15 a shirt. Just send me a PM a size. I have mostly large to 2XL.







Jboffshoretackle.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Looking for sponsor!*

We have 2 side pots that we are seeking sponsorship for. I know its a little late, but lets try and see if we can make all side pots have $1000 in added money.

Here are the side pots we are seeking sponsorship for:

Big Kingfish

Wahoo

If you or your company want to be a sponsor of these side pots, please send us a pm.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Anyone looking or a team to fish with ?*

I have a good team who is looking for one person to fish with them for the tournament. Team Joint Custody is a great team to fish with and they have caught some big fish in the past. Let me know if anyone is interested and I will hook yall up.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Added money!!*

Thank you _MIKE RIZZUTO_ for stepping up and adding an extra _$500_ to the _KINGFISH SIDE POT_. Mike has beeen a long time sponsor of all our tournaments and he is always one of the first people to step up and help out when needed. Mikes fishing team named "PIT BOSS" is always on the winners board on each tournament.

THANK YOU MIKE !


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Another sponsor!*

Thank you *TRAVIS and AMY HERBIG* from Team *JOKERS WILD* for the *$100 sponsorship* to be added to the *BIG KINGFISH SIDEPOT!*

No matter how small the donation is, we appreciate it and the winners will also appraciate it

_THANK YOU AMY AND TRAVIS HERBIG!!!_


_Thats an additional $600 in added money so far for the BIG KINGFISH SIDE POT !_


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Rejex- Sponsor !*

Welcome REJEX as a sponsor of the Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament. REJEX makes some of the best marine products from waxes, cleaners and Corrision X.

WWW.REJEX.COM


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Another sponsor!*

Thank you to *PAUL and KRISTIE RODRIGUEZ* for thier *$150 SPONSORSHIP of the KINGFISH SIDE POT!*

Thats *$750* in added cash so far. Almost at $1k


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Info*

So far *$7750* has been added to the Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament for the various side pots.

For teams who want to register at the tournament location, we will be open for registration starting tomorrow from 4pm til 7pm.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Another sponsor!*

My friend _BOB HENDERSON_ from _DON DAVIS DEALERSHIPS_ contacted me last night and said that he didn't like the odd number we had for the total amount of money added to the tournament. So he said that _DON DAVIS_ was in for $250 also.

That makes *$1000 in added prize money* added to the _BIG KINGFISH_ side pot.

Also, that makes a total of *$8000* in added money that is 100% paid back to the winning teams.

THANK YOU ALL WHO STEPPED UP AND SUPPORTED!


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

What time is the weigh-in??? I'll be down this weekend and I would like to see what everybody is bringing in!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Weigh in starts at 5pm on Saturday. Teams must be in line to weigh by 7pm.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Headed out*

Packed up and headed to Sargent.

See everyone tonight at the Crab Trap.

Remember, BYOB tonight at the captains meeting/ calcutta! Bring in your ice chests!!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

25 teams entered . 1st place in Calcutta is close to $12k alone . Flat calm seas.


----------



## seis dedo del pie (May 12, 2010)

well can we know who won yet


----------



## Slicebread (Jan 30, 2013)

Does anyone know who won?


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Johnny B won 1st.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Results*

Results

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=508793


----------

